
Chipotle Website & Twitter Hacked - philfreo
https://twitter.com/chipotletweets
======
philfreo
And their website:
[http://www.who.is/whois/chipotle.com](http://www.who.is/whois/chipotle.com)

[https://twitter.com/theceltic666/status/564235898427281408](https://twitter.com/theceltic666/status/564235898427281408)

